
Company Uses An Array of Twitter Accounts as Its Website - TobiasCassell
http://twitter.com/#!/kchtk_e
======
dbingham
It's an interesting use of Twitter, made more effective by the new Twitter.
But it's no substitute for a real website. Frankly it feels rather gimmicky to
me.

~~~
danio
The eye hurting background doesn't help

------
vannevar
It's some kind of spam link that disables the back button---steer clear.

------
desigooner
eye sore plus gimmick .. nyah .. i got out of there in a second

